# Moving to hurlburt field



## K9gee (Mar 10, 2015)

hello everyone my name is George and I'm getting stationed at Hurlburt Field AFB i will be there this weekend and I'm looking for some spots to catch some Large Mouth Bass. I will be buying a bass boat when I get there. If you guys know any spots no need to tell me your honey hole just some bodies of water i can fish for bass. Im not into salt water fishing so I'm trying to keep to fresh water. Thank you guys in advance. I can't wait to get out there and catch some fish. Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

welcome, look at saltwater fishing again. I had a bass boat once, then I caught a jack Carville once.... couldn't get rid of the fresh water stuff fast enough.... (ha ha) Welcome to the panhandle!!!!!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Most area rivers have good bass fishing if you can locate them. March/April is arguably the very best time for Blackwater, Yellow, Escambia, Perdido, Tensaw (Bama), and Choctawhatchee Rivers. Get into the backwater sloughs and lakes at this time of year and find out what they want. Spinnerbaits, topwaters, crankbaits, worms, and jigs are all very productive in the spring. Get into some moving water on the main river once it gets hot. Buzzbaits at sunrise are fun at that time of year. Bream will bed in the backwaters all spring starting with shellcrackers, then bluegills, then pumpkinseeds (pumpkinseeds are most abundant on the upper portions of Blackwater and Perdido and bed in the main river).

There are many manmade lakes in the area too...on Eglin, Blackwater Forest, and in Southern Alabama. Lots and lots of choices for you.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Many places to choose from. Where are you coming from?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

You will enjoy the boat ramp on the south side of Hwy 98 across from Hurlbert, for boating enjoyment. It is salt water there. But a close launch to fun filled weekends at Crab Island.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*freshwater*

Eglin reservation is full of ponds small lakes pits etc. The place is so large you couldn't possible fish them all


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

You have a good pond on Hurlburt, Gator Lake by the golf course. You will have to go to Jackson Guard over in Niceville ( google it ) and get a yearly pass for it and the other Eglin ponds. $20 for military I believe. 

Lot of other freshwater in the area too, just read the posts here. I will second the comment about just sticking to freshwater. Look into getting a bay boat, good for salt and fresh. Good luck


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

In general, river bass around here are far more aggressive than lake fish but the biggest ones will be found in the manmade lakes. 8 pounds on the river is a very big one and not too common. 3 to 5 pound river fish are fairly common however. I prefer to fish the rivers because I like aggressive fish that hit violently. One exception to all of this is Brooks Hines Lake in Alabama. For some reason, the bass in that lake can be very aggressive.


----------



## K9gee (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. I'm coming from San Antonio TX. I can't wait to fish out there. I'm looking at a 2003 nitro 17ft boat. Is that to big for the rivers and lakes out there.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

K9gee said:


> Thanks for all the input. I'm coming from San Antonio TX. I can't wait to fish out there. I'm looking at a 2003 nitro 17ft boat. Is that to big for the rivers and lakes out there.


Yellow River, Blackwater River, Shoal River. All fairly close to Hulburt.
Hurricane Lake, Bear Lake, Karrick Lake, all of these lakes are electric motor only. 
Lots of lakes on Eglin A.F.B property also


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

You can catch plenty of fish in the Nitro but to access the most productive river areas, especially in the spring, you need a light, narrow boat. Most around here use 15' to 17' aluminum bass boats with a strong 36 volt trolling motor to fish fast moving water in the summer. If you prefer to fish the lower river areas or the manmade lakes, the Nitro would be fine.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

In the lakes that are trolling motor only, you can have an outboard on your boat, you just can't use it.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey bud. I was stationed at Hurlburt for a decade, got sent to Korea for a year, and now I'm coming back there in May. I've gotten over 100 trips to Hurlburt's lake, got 3 eight lbers out of there. It's by far the best lake around to fish in your area. Message me if you have any questions. If that lake is slick with no waves or current, don't bother putting your boat in. I've got a 17' Nitro as well and I've never not been able to launch it at any lake or river. Welcome to the greatest AF base in the world!!!!


----------



## K9gee (Mar 10, 2015)

auguy7777 said:


> Hey bud. I was stationed at Hurlburt for a decade, got sent to Korea for a year, and now I'm coming back there in May. I've gotten over 100 trips to Hurlburt's lake, got 3 eight lbers out of there. It's by far the best lake around to fish in your area. Message me if you have any questions. If that lake is slick with no waves or current, don't bother putting your boat in. I've got a 17' Nitro as well and I've never not been able to launch it at any lake or river. Welcome to the greatest AF base in the world!!!!


hey brother i just left korea last month! i was stationed at Kunsan. ill shoot you a message.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

That's where I'm leaving from. I was out here at the reservoir out the main gate the other date and starting to see signs of life on the banks...might get to catch the spawn here before I leave


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

K9gee, I actually have a 2006 Bass Tracker pro team 175 in great condition that i am looking to sell but other than that give me a call/text and i will hook you up with a bass club that fishes all over the NW Fl area. Good guys and a few work on Hurlburt with me. Six oh eight 738-5eight42.

Welcome to AFSOC,
Chris


----------

